# To slow down a shiatsu motor



## maureenpr (Feb 15, 2007)

Has anyone ever used a router speed control?? Harbor Freight has one for $9.99, and I'd like to know if anyone has ever used one before I go out to buy it.

thanks!!


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

y do u want to slow down the motor there are many ways U can get different movenent out of a shiatsu motor...I love using these motors and have about 6 different set-ups...


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Hey NT, any pics of the shiatsu motor set-ups?


----------



## maureenpr (Feb 15, 2007)

Yes, I would love to see what other kinds of things I can make with my shiatsus. I have 2 of them right now, one is on my witch stirring cauldron, and the other is going for my spider victim. The witch is the one I want to slow down. I actually got the controller and it does slow it down about half the speed. I love it!!


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

ya I have a few pic's all post a few vids and U can just look through my photobucket when the vid ends there are afew set-up's on there...
March13047.flv video by ace22photo - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid116.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid116.photobucket.com/albums/o24/ace22photo/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@o24/ace22photo/March13047
Donovanville06057.flv video by ace22photo - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid116.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid116.photobucket.com/albums/o24/ace22photo/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@o24/ace22photo/Donovanville06057
2006Halloween2069.flv video by ace22photo - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid116.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid116.photobucket.com/albums/o24/ace22photo/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@o24/ace22photo/2006Halloween2069


----------

